# Import Indexable Carbide Inserts, Asia Ebay ?  Help Please, Tnx



## Subwayrocket (Aug 3, 2016)

I have a few indexable insert cutters & boring bars that take the inserts below.  Someone PM'd me an ebay link to carbide inserts that were in the $30/box of 10 price range .  I bought some Korloy and also found the TNMG in Ceratip brand .

I'm seein them for two to three times as much on legit websites, so at $30/10 I took a risk and tried a few...

Anyone have luck with these $30/10 price range inserts ? 

On a side note, I've found china carbide burrs for the die grinder that were about 1/4 the price I usually pay. I beat the heck out of them and they wont die.
They work fantastic ....but with these carbide inserts below, i'm just getting started and I don't know what I should expect in performance or if they are junk.

These are the ones i'd need:

CCMT21.51,      CCMT32.51     TCMT21.51

SEHT1204 and SEHW for steels <---already bought a box of asia ebay "Korloy"

APKT1003  <---found some C&D HM CM14 cheap

TNMG432  and   TCGT21.50   <---found some Ceratip

Thanks in advance for any help, I appreciate it !


----------



## mikey (Aug 3, 2016)

Subwayrocket said:


> Anyone have luck with these $30/10 price range inserts ?
> 
> These are the ones i'd need:
> 
> ...



I have the Korloy brand CCMT 32.51 and the CCGT 32.51 and both work fine. Granted, I can't go beyond 2500 rpm with them so they aren't run at the speeds they require but they do cut and seem to last quite awhile in my hobby shop. For lathe use, I prefer the 32.52 insert that has a slightly larger nose radius than the 32.51; it finishes better. I recall my main concern was how precisely the insert fit into the pocket of my SECO SCLCR tool holder and they fit really well, as well as my SECO inserts do. They lock down just fine and none have come loose in use. 

The Korloy CCGT inserts for aluminum work really well. They have a positive rake and are very sharp. Run at max speed, they give a fairly good finish. 

None of these things will touch a well-ground HSS cutter, though. 

I also have the SEHT1204 and the aluminum cutting ones but haven't used either. They will be used in a Tormach fly cutter that I am close to testing soon. We'll see.

Korloy is made in Korea and has a pretty good reputation. I suppose the Chinese could be knocking them off but if they are, they're doing a good job of it. Tormach sells the exact same SEHT inserts for 15 buck a pop but they are much cheaper on ebay.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Aug 3, 2016)

mikey said:


> Korloy is made in Korea and has a pretty good reputation. I suppose the Chinese could be knocking them off but if they are, they're doing a good job of it. Tormach sells the exact same SEHT inserts for 15 buck a pop but they are much cheaper on ebay.


 Thanks . What I'm getting at is, are these $30/10 eBay China listings legit ? They are $60-100 per 10 on legit USA websites . Am I ok buying these brand name inserts via the  eBay/China listings ? Thanks .


----------



## mikey (Aug 3, 2016)

Honestly, I don't know. I bought inserts from Carbide Depot (Seco and Iscar) and ebay (Korloy) to address the same concern you have and I cannot tell a difference in performance. I don't use carbide enough to really wear them out but I did do a comparison when I bought them, just to see if one cut better than the others. All cut the same (they should; they had the same designation) in 4140 and 1144 so I decided that I would buy inserts at the best price, which means ebay. Might be a good idea for you to run tests yourself before you decide.

I have also bought Seco and Iscar inserts on ebay. Are they legit? Beats me, but they seem to work. As far as I know, there isn't some identifier that will tell a knock off from the real thing so I don't know how you would be able to settle the question.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 3, 2016)

I bought a boring bar and inserts from this place and they work as well on my lathe as name brands.  Of course my lathe is a South Bend 9 and I don't run it too hard or fast.

http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-Turning-Tool--c-4289.html


----------



## Subwayrocket (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks guys , well If they work good then I guess that answers it. Charles thanks for that link. Haha how do they come up with some of the names for these places....BangGood ...sounds like a website that would sell adult ...... lol


----------

